# Software for note taking



## idude (Feb 24, 2021)

Gnote is the only thing I found so far that is somewhat close to cherrytree.  Is there anything compatible with cherrytree in the ports?  I would like to be able to read my notes in my fbsd box.


----------



## a6h (Feb 24, 2021)

1. deskutils/tomboy (EXPIRATION DATE: 2021-03-31) Have to wait for _tomboy-ng_
2. deskutils/zim (Wiki style, with outliner capability => works for note taking)
0. vi(1) (my favourite: vi + grep + files + directories)


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks like it used to work on FreeBSD https://www.freshports.org/deskutils/cherrytree

The MacOS instructions mention Python 3 - so maybe it can be resurrected to work with that?  https://github.com/giuspen/cherrytree


----------



## hasebastian (Feb 24, 2021)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Looks like it used to work on FreeBSD https://www.freshports.org/deskutils/cherrytree
> 
> The MacOS instructions mention Python 3 - so maybe it can be resurrected to work with that?  https://github.com/giuspen/cherrytree


deskutils/qownnotes would be another option


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 24, 2021)

hasebastian said:


> deskutils/qownnotes would be another option



Interesting for the fact it uses Markdown alone.

I can write several Markup Languages but never really seen Markdown, or occurred to me to use Markup to keep notes.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 24, 2021)

vigole said:


> 0. vi(1) (my favourite: vi + grep + files + directories)


Same here. Works better than anything else and works everywhere with no need to install anything.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 24, 2021)

A private Github repositiory with a single README file. So you have history, diff, etc.


----------



## olli@ (Feb 24, 2021)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Looks like it used to work on FreeBSD https://www.freshports.org/deskutils/cherrytree
> 
> The MacOS instructions mention Python 3 - so maybe it can be resurrected to work with that?  https://github.com/giuspen/cherrytree


Yes, Cherrytree had a major rewrite and doesn’t use Python2 anymore.
Just someone needs to get around to make a new FreeBSD port …


----------



## olli@ (Feb 24, 2021)

By the way, you can also use security/keepass or security/keepassxc for simple note-taking. Its primary purpose is for storing passwords securely, but there is a free-form comment window for every entry that can be used for notes. Entries are organized in a hierarchical fashion, and there is a full-text search feature that covers the comments.

Advantages of KeePass:

 Strong encryption.
 Cross platform: You can share KeePass files and use them on BSD, Linux, Windows, MacOs, and there are even apps for Android and iOS.
 There are various alternative ways to work with KeePass files: Beside the graphical GUI, there are text-bases ncurses programs and even simple command line (CLI) tools, so you can use KeePass data from within your own scripts, or even write your own KeePass utility from scratch.


----------



## a6h (Feb 24, 2021)

freebsd_noob said:


> A private Github repositiory with a single README file. So you have history, diff, etc.


And what will happen, if -- out of the blue, GitHub announce that, no private for you?









						GitHub starts blocking developers in countries facing US trade sanctions
					

If you use GitHub's online services in a country facing US sanctions, you could be about to be kicked off all but the most basic offerings.




					www.zdnet.com


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 24, 2021)

vigole said:


> And what will happen, if -- out of the blue, GitHub announce that, no private for you?


Ok, maybe a local repository rather than a Github one. I never trusted Microsoft anyway.


----------



## a6h (Feb 24, 2021)

freebsd_noob said:


> Ok, maybe a local repository rather than a Github one. I never trusted Microsoft anyway.


Hence Peter Krogh's "_3-2-1 backup rule"_.
P.S. Rule #0: don't take any rules literally.


----------



## fraxamo (Feb 24, 2021)

I've never used it, but if you're an Emacs user, then Org-mode might be what you're looking for.


----------



## olli@ (Feb 24, 2021)

vigole said:


> And what will happen, if -- out of the blue, GitHub announce that, no private for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, when using Git, you usually have a local copy of the repository anyway. So you don’t lose anything. If GitHub doesn’t want you anymore, you can just move on to GitLab or one of the many other hosters. Or run your own Git server at home, or at some virtual root server that you can get for 2 €/month if you prefer.
Using Git does _not_ mean you have to use GitHub.


----------



## idude (Feb 24, 2021)

hasebastian said:


> deskutils/qownnotes would be another option


I've tried this on windows in the past but gave up on it, I wasn't able to figure out on how to create a directory tree style like cherrytree, found it to be very user unfriendly with very poor documentation even though the software has a very good look to it.


----------



## r2com (May 8, 2021)

which open-source free note taking app which can do:

Graphics (including drawing with pen on iPad)
sync
tabbed/hierarchical structure like MS OneNote?
I am trying to find universal app which will work with iPad Pro, Win10 and BSD (it will be used with all OS'es listed)

any ideas?


----------



## didier (Jun 2, 2021)

Have you seen deskutils/basket ?


----------



## aw256 (Jun 2, 2021)

neovim + goyo (https://github.com/junegunn/goyo.vim) + glow (https://github.com/charmbracelet/glow) (for reading)


----------



## balanga (Jun 2, 2021)

fraxamo said:


> I've never used it, but if you're an Emacs user, then Org-mode might be what you're looking for.


If some is looking for an 'exocortex' then Org-mod would be the thing for you....

Interesting video here.


----------



## serjsk8 (Dec 28, 2022)

Hello,
I know this is an old topic.
But I will write...
I use deskutils/cherrytree at work and I've always wanted to put it on my FreeBSD.
Port and package for deskutils/cherrytree are not available now.
Finally I was able to do it through Linuxulator.
Install via emulators/wine, it's easy, but I chose Linuxulator.
Since the Linuxulator is based on CentOS 7.9, the available version of Cherrytree is 0.38.5


----------



## covacat (Dec 28, 2022)

{ date && cat;} >>"$(date +%Y%m%d).txt"


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 28, 2022)

Gmail unsent messages to yourself are quite handy as notes.


----------



## K5KGT (Dec 28, 2022)

Several months ago I started throwing notes / thoughts into /deskutils/treesheets/ 

Once you wrap your head around what it'd doing it's quite adaptable.  It seems to keep info handy in a way that I like.


----------



## Lamia (Dec 28, 2022)

cracauer@ said:


> Gmail unsent messages to yourself are quite handy as notes.


You do that too? Lovely!


----------



## serjsk8 (Dec 29, 2022)

covacat said:


> { date && cat;} >>"$(date +%Y%m%d).txt"


it's more like "To Do" List )


----------



## jmos (Dec 29, 2022)

serjsk8 said:


> I use deskutils/cherrytree at work and I've always wanted to put it on my FreeBSD.
> Port and package for deskutils/cherrytree are not available now.


The Cherrytree port was deleted because it depended on Python 2 - but: Python 2 remained in the ports; It should be deleted long, long time ago, so… why is the Python 2 port & package still available, but some ports that depend on it are removed? Doesn't make sense.

Back to Cherrytree: Since end of 09/2020 (v. 0.99.14) it doesn't depend on Python 2 anymore; I've looked a little bit through the source, and can only find Python 3 dependencies. So that software just needs a maintainer to be back in the ports again 

If you want a good alternative to Cherrytree you may want to take a look at deskutils/zim - I've switched to it from Cherrytree some years ago.


----------



## serjsk8 (Dec 29, 2022)

jmos said:


> The Cherrytree port was deleted because it depended on Python 2


Yes, I know.



jmos said:


> I've looked a little bit through the source, and can only find Python 3 dependencies. So that software just needs a maintainer to be back in the ports again


Yes, you right.
I also want to try to compile the latest version of cherrythree in Linuxulator. I don't know if it will work for me or not.


jmos said:


> If you want a good alternative to Cherrytree you may want to take a look at deskutils/zim - I've switched to it from Cherrytree some years ago.


Ahh grate!
I didn't know about this software.
I used cherrytree because it seems convenient to me and cross-platform.
deskutils/zim look the same as Cherrytree and cross-platform too.


----------



## Argentum (Dec 30, 2022)

I have been using mostly deskutils/freeplane for structured note taking. This is a mind-mapping tool, but I have found it excellent for personal note taking.


----------



## rosorio (Dec 30, 2022)

I really fall in love with deskutils/qownnotes:

- it has desktop integration (can be minimized in systrail)
- native markdown syntax highlight + rendering
- can use nextcloud/owncloud backend to keep notes in sync
- you can keep notes organized, use tags, or perform full text search
- notes can be encrypted (never used)
- notes can include images or attached files (not tested)


----------

